# Cold Sores



## maki (24 Nov 2005)

basically i have a friend that wants to join. he asked me everything about CFAT, PT, medical, and mentioned two things to me that i didnt know to answer ( i explained everything else).  both are medical related.  one is about him being colour blind.  what are his options with that?  another is about him having cold sores (can he still get in?).


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2005)

As long as they are only "Cold sores" there should be no problem.

Colour Blindness will limit the number of Trades that they can go into.

If you Search you may find more discussion on these topics in other forums.


----------



## old medic (24 Nov 2005)

If we are talking about recurring cold sores during the Winter months, that won't be a problem.

For Colour Vision, look here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26420/post-222091.html#msg222091


----------



## maki (24 Nov 2005)

i dont know about winter cold sores or what else there is.  he just said he got those. i understand it has something to do with herpes?  i saw him once when he had it...and its just a dot (kinda like a wound) on the lip. he told me he got that from his gf.  maybe that info helps.  as for colour blindness he was afraid he wouldn't get in at all. so that's good news. tnx.


----------



## chrisf (24 Nov 2005)

Oral Herpes. No restrictions on entry.


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (9 Jan 2006)

Hi i had a question for the people who deal with the medical qualification.  I get this thing on my chin every year or two.  My doctor says theres nothing i can do about it, and it may at one time never come back.  But my question is whether this will stop me from getting in the CF.  Will i just get that week off(it lasts usually a week or two) or just not get in at all?  Its contagious also.


Thanks.


----------



## old medic (9 Jan 2006)

It will not stop you from getting in.
You will not get any time off for it.

You will find the cold sore thread here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36738.0.html



<edit: correct my spelling>


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (9 Jan 2006)

If i don't get time off for it then people may catch it off of me wont they.  Will i be quarantined or something. Thank god they'll let me in, i thought cause its contagious they wouldn't let me.


----------



## chrisf (9 Jan 2006)

You've had cold sores for how long? They're generally only contagious at all during out-breaks (Not saying it's impossible to catch it other wise, but there's a plethora of information on the internet, go look it up)

Just be sensible about it (Don't share drinking/eating utensils, don't make out with your few fellow soldiers, etc).


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (9 Jan 2006)

I have had coldsoars since i was like 3.  Also don't worry i wont be making out with other soldiers(unless there female . I'm not gay, and yes its only contagious at break out but its like 4 days its cotagious then it scabs and peels off.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jan 2006)

Question answered.


----------

